# 20 Gallon Tank Aquascaping



## KarenSoCal (Jun 3, 2016)

Leave the stones in, they look great! You could glue some java fern or anubias to them if you wanted, or just plant close to them. They really don't take that much space.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Put the plants on the stones, just killed 2 birds with a stone


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Maybe upper the soil level in the back for some more depth.


----------



## Tibbi (Jul 10, 2011)

I am getting ready to scape a 20 gallon as well. I want something like this. But I am going to have baby tears as my carpet. I have some now and I have not killed it. Just working on getting it growing more. Can't wait, but waiting on stuff to get here.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

My .02 is your hardscape looks so big, it will make your tank look really small. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanMac (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback! Nigel, I sloped the Amazonia like you said and youre right, added more depth. Tibbi, good luck with your tank, Ill be curious to see how it looks. Mattb, im still considering removing the large rock on the left. Im pretty well sold on this piece of manzanita though, im hoping once I get all the plants in it will all flow well. I added my first couple plants (Ludwigia sp red and anubias petite) and flooded it yesterday. The water is still a little murky. I should have waterlogged this manzanita wood before flooding the tank, I have to hold it down with a rock (Took the rock out for the picture). Oh well, rookie mistakes lol. Have some other plants arriving in the next couple days. Im going to carpet the front with DHG mini. Also adding some AR mini and Pogostamen Errectus. This is all a learning curve so I am all ears if anyone has anymore advice..... Ryan


----------



## RyanMac (Mar 20, 2017)

Well, I wanted to give an update. Most of the plants are in, ammonia level is almost down to zero, nitrites are through the roof. Im guessing another week or two before I can add fish. So far everything seems to be cycling well!


----------

